# Good all mountain boot



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

I was wondering if you guys could mention some good all mountain boots for around $200 or less would be nice. Size 11 shoe and current boots that I have now. 
I've looked at thirty two summit, dc rogan, thirty prion, and the burton invader


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Love my Burton Driver X...super stiff and supportive.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

All I'll ever wear is Salomon's , nothing else feels nearly as comfy on my feet and they have an uber small profile while still being warm.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Evil_Empire said:


> Under $200?
> 
> Where can U find those boots for that price?


250? Sorry I missed the price limit.

Burton Driver X Snowboard Boots Men&apos;s Snowboard Boots Reviews & Sale | trusnow.com


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

It's cool. Thanks guys, ill check em out.
hikeswithdogs what boot do you use?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I love my 32 Lashed, perfect stiffness for all-mountain riding.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 32 lashed. tm2's for more luxury/stiffness if u can find an older model (pretty sure new ones are over 200)


----------



## ChrisMB (Nov 17, 2010)

Take a look at Celsius boots. From what I've heard they seem to make solid boots. Also they cost around 200.


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

I was looking at the 32 TM-two(team two) boot.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

orangatang said:


> I was looking at the 32 TM-two(team two) boot.


i just bought a pair of lashed and tm2's. been wearing the lashed more so far just because i know the tm2's are going to be nicer, may wear them in the morning for the first powder day.


----------



## Tricktraxxas3 (Nov 2, 2011)

Are burton Moto's any decent? ($150)


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

Tricktraxxas3 said:


> Are burton Moto's any decent? ($150)


motos are really cheap boots thats why alot of people get them BUT

they are really soft and flexible boots good for beginners and thats about it.. i suggest you stay away unless you are just learning how to snowboard


----------



## Tricktraxxas3 (Nov 2, 2011)

possible alternative in the same price range?


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

I am probability going to get the thirtytwo lashed, its a nice boot. Around $200


----------



## Cubs (Oct 28, 2011)

+1 for the lashed. 
But all boots are a little different in footprint, like shoes. If you have the time, try to talk to someone in a shop about the boot differences and what tends to work best for your foot- narrow, boxy, flat, arched, etc. try a bunch on. sometimes the boot you want isn't the most comfortable, and maybe that doesn't bother you, to each their own, but I'm all about the most comfort possible.


----------



## Tricktraxxas3 (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks like the K2 Haymaker is pretty good according to Thegoodride.com
Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

Would anyone have any recommendations for a boot with good flex for riding boxes, maybe rails, buttering, small jumps? Beginner park stuff basically.

I have been looking at 32 Prion, 32 Lashed, Burton Moto, Burton ruler, Nitro team tls, Nitro reducer tls, or nitro recoil tls.

Still shopping around and open to any other suggestions too.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 lashed.


----------



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

I was leaning more towards the lashed or prions so that's good to hear. I haven't been able to try on all the ones I listed but will make sure to do that before I make any purchases.. As you know from my last thread, I don't want to end up with boots that don't properly fit again!! haha


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

When I went to the shop to check out boots the guy also told me that the thirtytwo boots will be better for me because I guess I have kinda wide feet. 
The Lashed just has some more tech in it then the prion does, Lashed Royal « Lashed « Boots « Mens « Fall 2011 « Boots « ThirtyTwo, Rider Driven Snowboarding
Prion Black « Prion « Boots « Mens « Fall 2011 « Boots « ThirtyTwo, Rider Driven Snowboarding


----------



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

Anyone have any suggestions for or against the fast track system of the lashed?

I was thinking about that since they're not much more than the laced version but wante to see if anyone had any 'horror stories' about it..


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

I havent tried the fast track or the boa, because in my opinion I don't like the idea of the strings breaking and having to replace them or the boot. But then again I like traditional lace. I think its more of a personal preference.
I also think that they can create pressure points.


----------

